
Coupon Tokens: A Regulation-Free Alternative to Security and Utility Tokens? - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/coupon-tokens-a-regulation-free-alternative-to-security-and-utility-tokens-87b6ebed8fba
======
sharemywin
Most coupons have a disclaimer. No Cash Value.

Here's your IRS tax form for Barter Income:

[https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-
pdf/f1099b.pdf#page=3](https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1099b.pdf#page=3)

In case you want to trade it for ETH.

~~~
sharemywin
I'm not a lawyer or an accountant either so please don't take my advice with
out consulting one.

